# Some Newbie Questions



## wings_023 (Jun 8, 2015)

Purchased a 2015 Outback 312BH this year. We have settled on permanent site and will probably be there for the next few years (great place for the kids).

I am not going to completely settle the trailer there because once or twice a year we will be taking it on a trip. Next year going to the Black Hills is the plan.

Right now our permanent site is grass. (i.e. the trailer wheels/tires sit on grass and dirt. I am looking at getting it settled for the rest of the year as we will not be moving it until next summer most likely.

Questions:
1) is it okay to leave the trailer parked on grass dirt, or should I get it on some cement blocks/pavers or some wood planks, I have it nice and level/stable
2) I will be leaving it at the site year round (so I don't have to pay for storage also. Should I buy a cover? Is a cover worth the expense? (We are in Minnesota)
3) What do you guys/gals like to use to protect the outside of the camper (I believe the manual says to just use car wax) Anyone like a particular product over another?

Thanks anyone who offers an opinion.

Adam


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I personally have 2x8 wood under my tires when parked for extended periods. I also do not use a cover and never have. I inspect the roof ect a couple times a yr. Yes we get snow unfortunately.Also use Simonize wash and wax.Has worked for us.Have had several rv's over the yrs and i think a cover is a waste of money and could possibly cause more isssues than without IMO. I would also buy or make wheels covers for your tires if they get direct sunlight. Sun does alot of damage as i'm sure you know.Enjoy your new unit.


----------



## wings_023 (Jun 8, 2015)

Tourdfox said:


> I personally have 2x8 wood under my tires when parked for extended periods. I also do not use a cover and never have. I inspect the roof ect a couple times a yr. Yes we get snow unfortunately.Also use Simonize wash and wax.Has worked for us.Have had several rv's over the yrs and i think a cover is a waste of money and could possibly cause more isssues than without IMO. I would also buy or make wheels covers for your tires if they get direct sunlight. Sun does alot of damage as i'm sure you know.Enjoy your new unit.


Thanks for the ideas Tourdfox. I hadn't thought much about the wheel/tire covers. Another thing to look into.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

At minimum I would put wood under the tires, but better yet I would take time and dig out enough area, fill with sand and then use bricks to build a solid surface. The wood will work, but I'd be a bit concerned about dry rot, and general break down of the wood over time.


----------



## wings_023 (Jun 8, 2015)

Oregon_Camper said:


> At minimum I would put wood under the tires, but better yet I would take time and dig out enough area, fill with sand and then use bricks to build a solid surface. The wood will work, but I'd be a bit concerned about dry rot, and general break down of the wood over time.


I agree Oregon, cement blocks will be the best over time, but in the short term I have some left over 2x10's that I can use as a temporary solution. This will probably work for me both for leveling and getting the tires out of the dirt.

The wood is green treat , but I understand it will still break down with ground contact.

Anyone see a problem with having tires on green treat wood (i.e. chemicals in wood damaging the tire?)


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

wings_023 said:


> At minimum I would put wood under the tires, but better yet I would take time and dig out enough area, fill with sand and then use bricks to build a solid surface. The wood will work, but I'd be a bit concerned about dry rot, and general break down of the wood over time.


I agree Oregon, cement blocks will be the best over time, but in the short term I have some left over 2x10's that I can use as a temporary solution. This will probably work for me both for leveling and getting the tires out of the dirt.

The wood is green treat , but I understand it will still break down with ground contact.

Anyone see a problem with having tires on green treat wood (i.e. chemicals in wood damaging the tire?)
[/quote]

Honestly don't know. But i do know i personally wouldn't use treated wood just for that reason. Couple peices of regular lumber is cheap then your not having to worry about it. You don't want to find out the hard way. Rolling down the highway and having a blow out or 2 after your unit has been sitting on treated lumber for a while. My guess is there would be some sort of reaction with the rubber. Not worth the chance.


----------

